# Weaving: what do you have on your loom?



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been weaving quite a bit lately! This is what I have on my loom today!


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

Wonderful! Would love to know more about this unique skill!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful! Pretty colors.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I have 2 looms that I haven't used in years. Sadly. I would need classes to get started again and not in my retirement budget right now. 
So, I knit.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I have something that I was unhappy with, so I have "unwoven" the inch or so that I had done & still have the warp to remove. I will warp with a different color & use what was the warp as weft. It is laceweight cotton & will be a summer shawl if I ever get it finished.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looking good! Love the color.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

That is so pretty! What will it grow up to be? What fibers have you used? 

I have nothing on my loom right now, just finished my first weaving of my own hand spun (posted here) so I am going to do a machine knit project next.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That is really pretty. My loom has a shawl on it but has been dormant due to shoulder issues. To get some weaving in I am doing small tapestries. I can manage that.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Look to a senior center they may have classes.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm weaving a rug for either my side of the bed or the front of the kitchen sink. Using thick yarn purchase for $2 a skein at JoAnn's. So far the project has only cost me $8 and I'll have enough left over to make another. Fun quick project. I'd attach a picture but don't see where I can do that. I will post a picture when it's done. Hopefully today!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love those blues. What kind of yarn are you using?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me that I have a project on my loom:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Spooly said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I have a project on my loom:


Ooo, pretty colors.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here is what's on my loom. A small rug for the kitchen or bedroom. I hope to finish it today!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Spooly said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I have a project on my loom:


Those colors are really beautiful.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lsay3 said:


> Here is what's on my loom. A small rug for the kitchen or bedroom. I hope to finish it today!


Really pretty. Very cheerful colors.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Spooly said:


> Love those blues. What kind of yarn are you using?


The warp is 100% cotton and the weft is linen and cotton blend


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Colors are great. Your weaving is very even is that plain Jane weaving?


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Finished the project on my loom:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Spooly said:


> Finished the project on my loom:


Love this. It looks soft and like it has a nice drape.


----------

